

Edyn (YC W14) launches kickstarter campaign - jasonlaramburu
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/edyn/edyn-welcome-to-the-connected-garden

======
aashaykumar92
Awesome! This is one of the first outdoor smart products out there that seems
legit. I can't see why a gardener would not want this. Hopefully you guys can
do what Nest did inside of homes, to the outside of homes. Good luck :)

------
ludicast
Very nice idea in a huge market. Not many kickstarter campaigns interest me
these days, but this seems like something I'll buy/support.

Awesome things like this make me "green" with envy.

